# 928 carbon lugged frame



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone has had any experience with the Bianchi carbon lugged frame. I was looking at a used one to buy and build up with parts from another bike. I see that Colnago still uses the lugged frame concept. Thanks.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I ride a 2006 carbon lugged built up with Campy group and wheels. They were only around a few years I believe before they went to different types of construction. Like the Colnago, they were heavier than what was being done with mono constuction or tube to tube wrapped. Been great for 40k miles. Let me know if you have any specific concerns or questions.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The little bit of extra weight from the lugged construction isn't a concern to me. Is the seat post a 31.4?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Actually it is 27.2mm. Not sure if they chandged to the bigger size later on. Colnago still uses the lugged concept on the top end to be able to customize more with different lug sizes/angles to go with different sizes vs. having to make so many different molds which are way expensive vs. lug and tube construction.


----------

